# If you could add only one toy . . .



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If you could add only one "toy" to your van, what would it be?

*Start with the van as it came out of the factory - whether you bought it from new or not!*

What is the *one "extra"* you would opt for, above all others??

And of course, "Why that one?"

Hmmmmmm . . . . difficult! I'm going to be cowardly and save mine until later. :roll:

Dave


----------



## Crazywater (May 18, 2011)

Me in the van. Does that count


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It would have to be the bike rack - if you'll allow that we already have Tom Tom which we use in the car as well.

No bike rack=no alternative transport to the shops or town or to sight-see. I suppose we could put the bikes inside but it would be a real performance to get them in and out each time.

G


----------



## SamAhab (Aug 23, 2011)

Hydraulic levelling jacks at each corner.

Expensive but worth every penny and saves all that mucking about with those yellow ramp things.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Sat Dome

It was the only extra I added to mine because I have got better things to do than stand around in a field (for too long) with a beeping meter try to find SKY TV on a tripod mounted dish.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Charisma said:


> a beeping meter try to find SKY TV on a tripod mounted dish.
> 
> Dave


Buy a better meter ! No need to stand around and do it at all. Comes in very fast. Cheaper too !

G


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Corkscrew :roll:  

Sue


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

A Snooker table.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

747 said:


> A Snooker table.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

We haven't all got huge vans like yours Jim.

A difficult question as all accessories are fitted to make life more comfortable but if pushed it would have to be the satellite dome,mrs wakk gets annoyed when she can't watch Eastenders and frightens me when she is like that.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'd also like a snooker table (full size of course) but it would be so difficult to get it dead level, I'll go for a bike rack instead.


----------



## SamAhab (Aug 23, 2011)

tonyt said:


> I'd also like a snooker table (full size of course) but it would be so difficult to get it dead level, I'll go for a bike rack instead.


Not if you have hydraulic levellers


----------



## dragonflyer (Nov 4, 2007)

The one item I would choose is not a toy.

Our van came from manufacturer fitted with

automatic engine
passenger airbag
heated mirrors
internal cab insulated screen covers
*Spare tyre*
reversing camera
electric as well as gas Truma boiler
double floor with heated water tanks
shelves (optional) for wardrobe
LED lighting
speakers in habitation area
wind out awning
bike rack
storage for skis and boots complete with drainage

My additional item fitted by Dave Newall is an extractor fan for kitchen. Essential for cooking in the winter, although I do try to keep steam to the minimum.

Joyce


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Wife. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

To do the dishes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Only joking.


Trevor


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Definitely a bike rack!
Jan


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Got to say my very elderly Tom Tom Go 500. it's been a god send. 8) 

Steve


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Chigman said:


> .......my very elderly Tom Tom Go 500. it's been a god send. 8)


My very elderly TomTom 300.

We no longer "discuss" navigation and just enjoy the journey.

This is because I generally prefer the journey to the arriving.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

An A-Frame to tow a car I already had. Why bother with satellite TV when there is a perfectly good terrestrial system?

peedee


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Of course it depends what the MH comes with - I already had:-

garage(so no bike rack needed ),

reversing camera(got it)



For me it was toss-up, maybe B2B charger?

But in end my First Choice is :-

Parabolic Mirrors - because if you do not arrive in one piece the rest of the trip is a bit ruined, whatever kit one has.

Geoff


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Washer Drier

Loddy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Toy*

Comand NTG2.5


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

A combined solar panel with sat dish and mobile internet built in!
A great 3 in 1 IF it exists?
I know there are sun seeking panels with a sat dish, but are there any with internet access?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

My dome satellite, when in France in July how am I going to see a stage of the TdF if I 'm not there.

tony


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

I have been working on the idea of a trailer with a built in hot tub, solar panels on top of course and a generator which charges when it is being towed to heat the water. Obviously it would need a back up wood burning stove when you were parked up and a fuel bunker for the barbie in the back and fridge underneath to keep the drinks cold. I reckon it could be a winner.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It's a toss up (oh err) between one of these










And one of these. Not sure if I can get an A Frame for it though. Ideally I would just dump the van and just go out and play with both.










Before you start complaining. It's my Birthday, I've eaten too much cheese and drank far too much Leffe to care.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll go for the bottom piccy, she's got her own toad.  

tony


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Solar panel+extra leisure battery+inverter for freer touring.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

SamAhab said:


> tonyt said:
> 
> 
> > I'd also like a snooker table (full size of course) but it would be so difficult to get it dead level, I'll go for a bike rack instead.
> ...


Just a question of buying the right snooker table.






I'd choose my 250cc Vespa.

Dave


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Spare Flux Capacitor! :lol: 

The Delorean on the A frame just wont run without it......


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

The alarm system (both burglars and gases detected).


----------

